# Where is Willy (RWF) Poole these days?



## MrWoof (29 December 2009)

Further to my posts on the "Otis Ferry" thread, does anyone know where RWFP Esq is these days? 
Is he back in the UK or still in France?
He would know exactly how to reply to OF's rant in The Times.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (31 December 2009)

reading his blog i think he is still residing in Lille, France but does commute between there and London. i dont think his health is now too good, bless him-well, he is 68 so hes done well to keep as fit as he has.


----------



## welshhunter64 (2 January 2010)

I try and keep up to date with the great Willy Poole as well as reading many of his archive articles which remind me of the way I used to quickly flick through H&amp;H to read his spirit warming column, happy days indeed.


----------



## Hunters (6 January 2010)

Indeed we do miss Willy.  I knew him from my days as a MFH and he was good fun on the hunting field, although he often went home not long after 1 - 2 pm.

He is still in France having moved from the Newcastle area a few years ago.


----------



## mattieflynn (14 January 2010)

For those who were asking, Willy is ALIVE and limping in France.(He lives near Poitiers). I talk to him about three days a week (we produce his films and manage his blog).  He will be looking at the Otis Ferry article and replying in due course.

He has had a few accidents and operations recently, rendering him a bit lame at the moment and as you will see if reading his blog, he has also had one or two nasty falls on his head thus having problems with his memory which he hopes to rectify with a specialist.   He is spasmodically (at the moment), writing on his blog, but will be back writing in magazines and making more films soon
I am sure you will all join me in wishing him a speedy recovery and return to writing "proper".


----------



## combat_claire (14 January 2010)

http://www.willypoole.blogspot.com/


----------



## MrWoof (19 January 2010)

Yes, do please, wish RWFP Esq a very speedy recovery from me. I will see if I can now find his "blog" somewhere.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (20 January 2010)

Hey, Mr.Woof- welcome back! my machine has been out of action for 3 days, it was making an awful noise, due to dust in the fan bearing- fixed now and back on line, thank god, its bit of a lifeline for me!!


----------



## Judgemental (21 June 2010)

Willy is about to move to Normandy from Lille.

He wants to be closer to his beloved Cornwall.

If you want to follow Willy's blog, simply go into Google and WillyPooleblog

I recommend the blogs, they are uninhibited, very amusing and he still has the command of the pen, although, I dare say he is quite as agile as he used to be.


----------



## Judgemental (22 June 2010)

I should have said not quite as agile as he used to be


----------



## EAST KENT (23 June 2010)

It`s all Willie`s fault that I got a fell terrier in the first place with the funny tales of his terrier


----------



## Maesfen (23 June 2010)

Willy is probably to blame for a lot of things if truth be known but his humour was always spot on whatever the subject.  Will go and find his blog to cheer me up.


----------



## pastie2 (23 June 2010)

MrWoof said:



			Yes, do please, wish RWFP Esq a very speedy recovery from me. I will see if I can now find his "blog" somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

MR WOOF!!!! So glad to see you back!!!


----------



## Judgemental (15 October 2010)

I felt a certain duty to draw the readership's attention to Willy's most recent postings on his Website in recent days:

http://willypoole.blogspot.com/2010/10/normandy-september-2010.html#comments

A man of the greatest hunting quality and the bard of all that is good.

An ace at jollying everybody along in any country he hunted, friendly and full of wit and mirth.

Willy has recently moved to Normandy and his recollections are, as usual, filled with great fun, amusement and instructive information.

The link is highly commended.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 October 2010)

mattieflynn said:



			For those who were asking, Willy is ALIVE and limping in France.(He lives near Poitiers). I talk to him about three days a week (we produce his films and manage his blog).  He will be looking at the Otis Ferry article and replying in due course.

He has had a few accidents and operations recently, rendering him a bit lame at the moment and as you will see if reading his blog, he has also had one or two nasty falls on his head thus having problems with his memory which he hopes to rectify with a specialist.   He is spasmodically (at the moment), writing on his blog, but will be back writing in magazines and making more films soon
I am sure you will all join me in wishing him a speedy recovery and return to writing "proper".
		
Click to expand...

Lame?  that's a poor excuse!  A properly sourced poultice,  preferably applied by an attractive girl groom,  and he'll be up on his pins in no time!

Wonderful writing,  and a wonderful man too.  Get well soon,  sir.

Alec.


----------



## mattieflynn (6 May 2011)

He's on the mend and very happy in Normandy - he is now enjoying writing his blog more regularly, however, he has had a major fight with France Telecom and has thrown his computer out of the window owing to the Broadband connection being worse than rural UK.

He is now typing his blog on a typewriter, or worse still (for me, who has to copy it and upload it) writing in long hand.


http://www.willypoole.blogspot.com/


----------



## mattieflynn (6 May 2011)

Having had his 2nd operation (see blog) the old devil is getting back to his old self,
luckily for his very dear, long-suffering wife, as he is NOT a good patient!
He's on the mend and very happy in Normandy - he is now enjoying writing his blog more regularly, however, he has had a major fight with France Telecom and has thrown his computer out of the window owing to the Broadband connection being worse than rural UK.
He is now typing his blog on a typewriter, or worse still (for me, who has to copy it and upload it) writing in long hand.  

Please keep the comments coming - they cheer him up no end and he thanks you all for keeping interested.


http://www.willypoole.blogspot.com/


----------



## mattieflynn (6 May 2011)

Having had his 2nd operation (see blog) the old devil is getting back to his old self,
luckily for his very dear, long-suffering wife, as he is NOT a good patient!
He's on the mend and very happy in Normandy - he is now enjoying writing his blog more regularly, however, he has had a major fight with France Telecom and has thrown his computer out of the window owing to the Broadband connection being worse than rural UK.
He is now typing his blog on a typewriter, or worse still (for me, who has to copy it and upload it) writing in long hand. 

Please keep the comments coming - they cheer him up no end and he thanks you all for keeping interested.


http://www.willypoole.blogspot.com/


----------



## mattieflynn (6 May 2011)

Sorry folks! Can't seem to delete the two repeated messages above. Duh......I need to find a small child to explain how to do it!!!


----------

